# Back in the land of the living



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

So... there used to be a single Juwel 60l tank once upon a time.
It did well with plants, loads of LEDs and then one day, we moved.
60l is about 15g. 
What I did was strip out the driftwood and the rocks - and moved a single betta into the 15g. He thinks it's quite nice at the moment. The lights also got upgraded to a new 7500k chinese shy white 15W T8 with a reflector.

Gumtree - our local version of Craigslist happened to have a Juwel Rio 240 going for $450 with T5 lights, stand and integral filter. So I moved my cory, bristlenose, 30 month old decrepit neons and 2 rams over - I've also added 2 tiny angels (the other 2 didn't survive) while I thought about gravel.

I'm hoping for a nice group of dwarf loaches would complement this huge tank nicely.

Strangely enough, the 15W and 2x 54W produced similar exposure levels at the same focal length with the camera meaning that the light levels are similar.
cb


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I pre-planted it a couple of years ago in the 15g
cb


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lookin good, Chris!


----------

